# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ازاد قزوین یا تهران شمال؟!

## sina a

سلام.میخوام رشته ی مهندسی نرم افزار بخونم
حالا بین ازاد قزوین و تهران شمال موندم؟!
خواهشن کمک کنید

----------


## ascetic76

قزوین بخون  از لحاظ سطح علمی بخصوص تو این رشته معروفه

----------


## sina a

> قزوین بخون  از لحاظ سطح علمی بخصوص تو این رشته معروفه


آقا مطمئنيد؟!؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

upppppppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MrShafiee

آپ

----------

